# Best Snowblower?



## CLC03 (Jan 23, 2006)

What brand of snowblower is the best? I am just starting out small and I want to get the best snowblower I can. 
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

There are some things to consider. Are you looking for a blower to do complete drives? Do you have a plow? If so maybe all you need is a small 2 cycle for cleanup and sidewalks. I had a large Cubcadet 2 stage that could go through very deep snow ,had heated handgrips ,,headlight ,and electric chute control. I sold it and bought a 2 cycle single stage snapper ,but I have a plow truck and just wanted something I could pickup and put in the truck without breaking my back. So it kind of depends on what you need it to do. 
I paid $400 for the new Snapper ,whereas a large 2 stage like my Cub would be 2 to 3 times that.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I have 2 ariens, one 522 and one 722. They are fine. But I think that most guys on here prefer Toro. The 2450 and 3650 Toro's are the standard, and the best bang for the buck. I'd like to sell my 522 and get a toro. But, I'd say that Ariens or Toro would be fine.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Ariens Pro Grade, Toro, Or Honda...I'd buy anything Honda !


----------



## snow-time (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow blower*

I have an ariens 624 and i have had no problems with it, ive had it going through a foot of snow with ease.


----------



## millsys mowing (Dec 5, 2006)

toro snow commander. its a single stage but i'd take it over a two stage almost anytime


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I know many people prefer the Ariens and Toro models but I have been using the Yard Machine 10hp model for 2 years and I find that it does a great job. It is just as heavy duty from what I can see, does a nice cleaning job and works through all types of weather. I just used it during a freezing rain storm and yet it threw the snow just as well as if it were clear and fluffy. Here is the model of the one I use. http://www.yardmachines.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10451_18503_89526_36258_-1


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

CLC03;451851 said:


> What brand of snowblower is the best? I am just starting out small and I want to get the best snowblower I can.
> Thanks for any info!


I had recently bought a Troy Bilt Storm 1130. But I don't think I would recommend this thrower to you; I'll tell you why.  It has many many nice features like, power steering, joystick shute control, 11 hp, 30 inch width, 21 inch height, hand warmers and much more, but everytime you go over any type of rock on accident, I't will break at least one of the six shear pins that hold the auger blades to the rotating axle. It's really easy to fix, takes only about 30 seconds a pin, but is a huge pain to my helper/shoveler, who has to change at least 2 in a normal 12-14 hour shift. I talked to Troy Bilt about it, and they said that it was "designed to break" and that the shear pins are a much better replacement than a axle or blades. Other than that pain, it shoots snow super far and has a nice motor, but I can't stand design of the whole shear pin auger thing.

98 F-150 4x4 w/timbrens
Meyer St-7'5" 
Troy Bilt Storm 1130


----------

